# new coder needs help with debridement of burn



## ggparker14 (Jun 10, 2011)

Need help with coding debridement of burn of three fingers on follow-up visit to ER. Is this code a separately billable code or included in the E/M code? If separately billable, which CPT code would apply for this visit?

Thanks so much for any help.


----------



## ciphermed (Jun 10, 2011)

See CPT codes: 16020-16030

Hope this helps,


----------

